# White monster



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

My friend wanted to take pictures of Titan just for fun, so we headed to our local park on a nice breezy day to take pictures.

We just got him groomed 2 days ago and I was being nostalgic about his long fluffy hair, so I decided to post the pictures. Enjoy!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow that is a lot of hair. He looks like a Bichon. Do you always leave that hair between his eyes? He is a cutie.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Wow that is a lot of hair. He looks like a Bichon. Do you always leave that hair between his eyes? He is a cutie.


We try to trim the hair around his eyes, but he gets fidgety and we're scared we might poke something  and yes, we do get asked if he's a bichon a lot. and i mean ALOT. 1/10 of the time people guess he's a poodle, and 9/10 of the time a bichon...but we got him from a BYB so we're not quite sure. He is just so intelligent we're convinced he's a poodle. He also has a very narrow/long snout, but my BF won't let me shave it haha. regardless, we love him!!! and everyone that meets him loves him (even animal haters)! <3


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

He's sure a cute little guy!


----------

